# PC-Zusammenstellung.



## Dahia48 (1. April 2010)

Guten Abend.
Ich habe zur Zeit einen sehr schlechten PC. Deswegen wollte ich mir einen neuen PC besorgen. Einen fertigen PC im Media markt ist mir zu teuer.
Deswegen könnt ihr mir ja einen PC Zusammenstellen, und kaufbereit machen.
Drinn sollte sein:

6-8 GB Ram
500 - 1000 GB Festplatte.
Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 oder 285

Das sollte auf jeden fall drinne sein. Dann nochmal n starker Prozessor. 4x3.2 GHz Intel dings da. ( Also das neuste aber halt 4x3.2 GHz )
Der PC sollte keinesfalls laggen beim Surfen in Mozilla Firefox. GTA IV und so welche Spiele sollten spielbar sein.
Bis 700 &#8364; Sollte der PC Kosten. Dann noch Monitor 24 Zoll + Tastatur + Maus. Also Alles Zusammen 1000 &#8364;.
ich danke im Vorraus für die Zusammenstellung.

PS: kennt ihr vielleicht so welche Seiten wo man PC-Zusammenstellung machen könnte ?
Also alles selbst auswählen ?

MfG


----------



## Kyragan (1. April 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/148206-pc-zusammenstellungen-aprilmai-2010/

Monitor und Eingabegeräte schaun wir dann nochmal.
Da hast du nen PC für 700€.
Besser wirds für 700 nicht und ne GTX260 und GTX285 sind für die Tonne und sowieso kaum noch zu kaufen. Da suchst du länger als nach ner HD5870, weil die Dinger einfach ausgelaufen sind. Die werden nicht mehr produziert.
6-8GB RAM braucht kein Mensch, außer du hast die ganze Zeit 3 VMs laufen aber wer das tut kauft sich sowieso keinen Gamingrechner.


----------



## Dahia48 (1. April 2010)

Ist den diese HD5870 gut ? Nagut 6 GB Ram reichen aus. Ich würde gerne alle Spiele spielen die es bisjetzt gibt ^^


----------



## Erz1 (1. April 2010)

Dahia48 schrieb:


> Ist den diese HD5870 gut ? Nagut 6 GB Ram reichen aus. Ich würde gerne alle Spiele spielen die es bisjetzt gibt ^^



Nativ unterstützt halt kein Spiel 6GB. Also würden locker 4GB langen.
Ja, die 5870 ist gut, sehr sogar und nur zu empfehlen - aber schön lange Wartezeiten. Wie Kyragan schon sagte, die sind aber besser zu finden als die GTX Karten - wobei man die eh überall in den Schrottrechnern findet.. XD


----------



## Dahia48 (1. April 2010)

. was meinste mit schön lange wartezeiten ?


----------



## Kyragan (1. April 2010)

Dahia48 schrieb:


> Ist den diese HD5870 gut ? Nagut 6 GB Ram reichen aus. Ich würde gerne alle Spiele spielen die es bisjetzt gibt ^^



Die HD5870 passt eh nicht in dein Budget. :S
Die ist die stärkste Single-GPU-Grafikkarte von ATi und damit die zweitstärkste Single-GPU-Grafikkarte überhaupt. Du wirst dir für 700 nicht mal ne HD5850 leisten können.
6GB RAM braucht auch kein Mensch, schon weil du sie nicht komplett im Dual Channel ansprechen kannst. Außer Crysis 64Bit kann kein Spiel mehr als 2GB RAM belegen, da es alles 32 Bit Anwendungen sind. Der RAM ist wirklich das letzte, was beim Zocken limitiert.

Die HD58x0 unterliegen Fertigungsschwierigkeiten. Die Folge ist, dass nur wenige Karten auf einen Markt mit hoher Nachfrage kommen. Das bringt nicht nur erhöhte Preise mit sich, sondern eben auch Wartezeiten da die wenigen Karten die da sind schnell vergriffen sind. Zwischen 2 und 10 Wochen ist alles möglich. Einige haben kurz nach dem Release im Oktober 09 bestellt und ihre Karte erst im Januar oder Februar bekommen. Unter 4 Wochen bekommst du kaum eine, außer du bestellst den PC ohne Grafikkarte und durchsuchst dann die ganze Zeit gezielt das Netz und hoffst direkt eine zu erwischen.


----------



## Dahia48 (1. April 2010)

Die Kostet ja 300 €. Na dann schreibt alles auf bis 700 €


----------



## Kyragan (1. April 2010)

Meinen Link hast du aber schon gesehen? 
Nimm den 750&#8364; PC, nimm statt der HD5770 HAWK ne HD5770 im Referenzdesign und dann bist du bei 700.

Und ja de kostet weit über 300&#8364;, deswegen hab ich zur HD5870 auch gesagt dass sie nicht in dein Budget passt. Auch ne HD5850 passt nicht.


----------



## Dahia48 (1. April 2010)

Der PC is laut meinem Bruder geil. XD.
Was bedeutet dieses HAWK und wie kann ich den PC bestellen bzw. wo kann man ihn erwerben ?


----------



## Erz1 (1. April 2010)

Dahia48 schrieb:


> Der PC is laut meinem Bruder geil. XD.
> Was bedeutet dieses HAWK und wie kann ich den PC bestellen bzw. wo kann man ihn erwerben ?



Apuh. Ich such dir, falls es niemand bisher gemacht hat, die Links raus morgen. Bin aber jetzt voll müde und geh jetzt zu Bett.
GN8 @ All, bis morgen xd


----------



## Dahia48 (1. April 2010)

ok. danke dir ^^
gn


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

Kannst es am besten bei Hardware Versand bestellt.

Alles Komponenten in der Suche eingeben und in den Warenkorb tun, falls du ihn nicht selber zusammen baust, noch unter "Service" "Zusammenbau" mit in den Korb.


----------



## Dahia48 (1. April 2010)

Der 1000€ PC im Media Markt, hat n Monitor, Tastatur+Maus.

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE -----------------> 
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B -----------------> 
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon HD5770 HAWK* -------------------> Nvidia GeForce GTX 260
RAM: A-Data XPG PC3-10667 CL8 4GB Kit -----------> 6 GB Ram
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4 -------------------------> 
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB --------------------> 1241 GB RAM
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz ----------------------> 
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard -------------------> Cooles Gehäuse ^^
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Straight Power 500W -----------------------> 

Nach den Pfeilen kommt das was der Media Markt PC hat.
Morgen guck ich nochma und sag mehrere Infos zu dem PC.
Aber bisher habe ich mir das Gemerkt. Ach, der PC ist von der marke HP.
Wenn nix nach dem Pfeil kommt, weiß ich es nicht. Wie gesagt ich werde morgen mehr berichten.


----------



## Kyragan (1. April 2010)

Dahia48 schrieb:


> Der PC is laut meinem Bruder geil. XD.
> Was bedeutet dieses HAWK und wie kann ich den PC bestellen bzw. wo kann man ihn erwerben ?



"HAWK" ist der Name einer Grafikkarte. Grundsätzlich ists ne ATi Radeon HD5770 die ein wenig übertaktet ist und vor allem einen anderen -besseren- Kühler hat.


Der PC ausm Sticky ist ganz einfach zu haben:
hardwareversand.de -> in der Suchleiste die Namen der Komponenten eingeben, in den Warenkorb legen, Bestellung abschicken, fertig. Solltest du dirs nicht zutrauen das Ding selbst zusammenzubauen leg für 20€ unter dem Menüpunkt "Service" noch "Zusammenbau" dazu.

@Dahia48 Geh bitte mit dem Mediamarkt PC weg. Der ist ganz großer Schund, aber grausam großer Schund.


----------



## Dahia48 (1. April 2010)

Schund = Scheiße oder wie ?

Und was ist mit Monitor,Tastatur&Maus ?


----------



## Kyragan (1. April 2010)

Schund=Scheiße. Exakt.
Den Monitor hab ich mir nicht angeschaut, aber Tastatur und Maus scheint auch nur son 0815-Set zu sein die du von bspw. Logitech für 30€ kriegst.


----------



## Soramac (1. April 2010)

Meistens, Medion Funk-Mist.


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Der PC ausm Sticky ist ganz einfach zu haben:
> hardwareversand.de -> in der Suchleiste die Namen der Komponenten eingeben, in den Warenkorb legen, Bestellung abschicken, fertig. Solltest du dirs nicht zutrauen das Ding selbst zusammenzubauen leg für 20&#8364; unter dem Menüpunkt "Service" noch "Zusammenbau" dazu.



Wie gut das ich das gleiche net vor 9 Minuten schon gesagt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, Media Markt ist einfach Scheiße mit Ihren lolol tollen Rechner und 8 GB ram.

Edit:



Soramac schrieb:


> Meistens, Medion Funk-Mist.


Das ist Aldi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dahia48 (2. April 2010)

Also, habe mir ein schönen PC zusammengestellt mit allem drumm und drann, aber nun eine riesen frage: 
Muss ich auch ein Betriebsystem mitbestellen ???? Oder ist schon ein Betriebsystem drauf ???


----------



## Dropz (2. April 2010)

Wenn du dir die Teile zusammegestellt hast und den dann zuhause zusammenbauen willst...nein dann ist da keins drauf/mit bei. 
Das musst du dann noch oben drauf Rechnen
Edit: Da ich kein neues Thema aufmachen möchte habe ich gleich ein paar Fragen zum gleichen thema,da ich mir ja auch einen neuen pc zusammenstellen möchte/muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin gerade dabei meinen alten pc auszuschlachten und hab gestern mal die Festplatten rausgeholt...(2x500 G kann ich diese beiden Festplatten in meinem neuen pc weiterverwenden oder gibt es mit den schon bepackten Festplatten Probleme?


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Also, nen Intel Dings da mit 3,2 Ghz bekommst du bestimmt nicht für 1000 Euro! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dahia48 (2. April 2010)

Und wenn man es zusammenbauen lässt, was hier der fall ist, ist dann ein Betriebsystem drauf ?
habe ne Windows XP CD


----------



## Dropz (2. April 2010)

man kann immer an anderen sachen sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber die HD5870 kostet auch so um die 400 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will die nämlich auch haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (2. April 2010)

Dahia48 schrieb:


> Und wenn man es zusammenbauen lässt, was hier der fall ist, ist dann ein Betriebsystem drauf ?
> habe ne Windows XP CD



Welchen fall meinst du ? Den Media Markt pc? oder die zusammenstellungen für april/mai von Kyragan?
Sry für doppelpost aber ich weiß nicht wie man ein zitat in den Edit mit einbezieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
*


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Dahia48 schrieb:


> Und wenn man es zusammenbauen lässt, was hier der fall ist, ist dann ein Betriebsystem drauf ?
> habe ne Windows XP CD



Wenn da ein OS drauf sein soll, musst du eines bei HWV kaufen und extra für das Installieren bezahlen. Ansonsten musst du es selbst drauf machen, was natürlich voraussetzt, daß du eines hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@über mir:

Man drücke auf Zitat und kopiere das gewünschte Zitat in das Clipboard in dem man es makiert und Strg + c drückt. Dann drückt man auf abbrechen, geht auf Edit und drück Strg + v auf das es erscheine, etwa so:



Dropz schrieb:


> Welchen fall meinst du ? Den Media Markt pc? oder die zusammenstellungen für april/mai von Kyragan?
> Sry für doppelpost aber ich weiß nicht wie man ein zitat in den Edit mit einbezieht
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dahia48 (2. April 2010)

Ich meine das bei hardwareversand. also muss extra für z.b win 7 bezahlen ?
beim media pc is win 7 64x bit drauf >.<


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Ja, musst du extra bezahlen und nochmal extra, wenn sie es für dich installieren sollen.Du kaufst bei HWV Einzelteile. Wieso sollte bei einem Einzelteil ein OS dabei sein?


----------



## Dropz (2. April 2010)

Genau bei HWV stellst du ja nur die komponenten zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das gewünschte Betriebssystem kostet extra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (2. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ja, musst du extra bezahlen und nochmal extra, wenn sie es für dich installieren sollen.Du kaufst bei HWV Einzelteile. Wieso sollte bei einem Einzelteil ein OS dabei sein?



Obwohl selbst meine Mutter das installieren geschafft hat. Also das kann man sich auch sparen. Aber dazu kaufen muss man es sich - ja.


----------



## Dahia48 (2. April 2010)

@erz1: Ich habe eine Windows XP CD ^^. Läuft XP unter 4 GB RAM ?


----------



## Nebola (2. April 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Edit: Da ich kein neues Thema aufmachen möchte habe ich gleich ein paar Fragen zum gleichen thema,da ich mir ja auch einen neuen pc zusammenstellen möchte/muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, kannst sie ja im Raid einrichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dropz schrieb:


> man kann immer an anderen sachen sparen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne 5850er tuts aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt drauf an, aber ich kann WoW, MW2 und Css (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) AUf Ultra spielen, sofern Css soetwas besitzt.


Edit:


Dahia48 schrieb:


> @erz1: Ich habe eine Windows XP CD ^^. Läuft XP unter 4 GB RAM ?



Klar läuft XP, aber heut zutage würde ich auf jeden Fall Windows 7 nehmen, das ist das sinnvollste.

Ausserdem war XP 64Bit doch totaler Scheiß, oder irr ich mich da ?


----------



## Dropz (2. April 2010)

wieso nicht?^^


Edit: eig wollte ich auch bfbc2 auf ultra zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja css ging bei meinem alten pc schon auf alles hoch wow nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles außer die schattenqualität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dahia48 (2. April 2010)

Mein Bro hat mir n PC zusammengestellt der mit Bildschirm, Tastatur und Maus 956,12 &#8364; kostet. Wo muss man nochmal klicken um ihn zusammenbauen zu lassen ?
Ach und wie lange dauert das er kommt ? Kommt er zusammengebaut mit allem drumm und drann zu mir oder wat ? Keine verarsche also keine Geldabzocke ?
Alles sicher dort ?
Hier das System: http://www.pic-uploa...TEM_PC.jpg.html
Auf Link klicken und dann nochma auf das Bild um es zu vergrößern. Wie findet ihr das ? Passt das alles ins Gehäuse ( Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster ) ?
Danke im Vorraus für Antworten.


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Kein Mainboard dabei und DDR2-Ram. Außerdem bauen die den Mugen 2 nicht ein, weil er zu schwer ist. Sprich, den bekommst du mitgeliefert und dann darfst du alles auseinander nehmen. Und lass Zusammenstellungen bitte von jemanden machen, der auch Ahnung hat.

Achaja und das Netzteil ist auch viel zu groß. Was willst damit versorgen, die komplette Nachbarschaft?


----------



## Dropz (2. April 2010)

trotz link ist das ziemlich schwer zu erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. April 2010)

Du musst noch unter Service "Zusammenbau" hinzufügen", außerdem, bedenke das der Mugen 2 nicht verbaut wird, das musst du dann zuhause selber erledigen, und der kann manchmal kann schön nervig sein.

Motherboard und DDR2 fehlen bzw gehören da nicht hin.


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Hier hast du auch ein schönes Netzteil, wenn du mit Geld um dich schmeißen willst.

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp;jsessionid=D2BF2A304AC480F3149AD71EABF926E0.www4?aid=30643&agid=240&ref=13

Das ist wohlgemerkt immer noch zu groß, aber das andere ist ganz einfach übertrieben. Auch mit diesem Netzteil bist du mehr als gerüstet, wenn du später mal ne fettere Graka reinbauen willst.
Man mus aber klar sagen, es ginge auch billiger. Es muss nicht unbedingt 80plus Gold sein. Bronze reicht auch. Die paar Euro, was das im Jahr an Strom ausmacht.

Aber wenn du unbedingt ein Highend-Netzteil haben willst, dann nimm das. Denn es ist nicht ganz so übertrieben.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (2. April 2010)

Und wenn der PC schon 1000 Euro kosten soll kann auch ne Vernünftige Maus mit Rein ;P


----------



## Dahia48 (2. April 2010)

Habt ihr vielleicht n Netzteil was da rein passen würde, aber auch sofort Liefbar ist, weil ich mir heute den PC bestellen will.
Danke


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Ja, aber nennne doch erstmal die Kriterien, die es erfüllen soll:

- Lautstärke
- Kabelmanagement
- Leistungsreserven für zukünftige Hardware

oder ist das alles egal, hauptsache so billig wie möglich, aber trotzdem kein Schrott. Das von deinem Bruder gewählte Netzteil ist überpowert und Luxus pur.
Dennoch natürlich eines der besten, die es derzeit gibt. Aber ist das auch gewollt?


----------



## Dahia48 (2. April 2010)

Auf jede Fall soll es so leise wie möglich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Andere egal ^^.
Halt nur das es in meine Sammlung passt.


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Auflistungen:

http://www2.hardware...=28925&agid=240 (sehr leise, sehr effizient, mit Kabelmanagement und Leistungsresourcen, sehr gut)

http://www2.hardware...=30646&agid=240 (absolute Königsklasse und würde auch reichen, wenn du irgendwann mal zwei Grafikkarten im Verbund betreiben möchtest. Hat ansonsten auch alles wie das vorangegange)

http://www2.hardware...=27966&agid=240 (Billigklasse, dennoch kein Schrott und für das angestrebte System mit ATI5770 genau richtig. Kaum Leistungsreserven, nicht super leise, kein Kabelmanagement und auch sonst keine Features, aber ausreichend effizient)

http://www2.hardware...=23718&agid=240 (leise, leistungsstark, effizient, mit Reserven für die Zukunft, aber kein Kabelmanagement)

Mein persönlicher Favorit hier:

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27134&agid=240

Super leistungsstark, auch für kommende Zwecke, super effizient für den Preis, sehr leise mit Kabelmanagement.


----------



## Dahia48 (2. April 2010)

Ich danke Klos.
Nun, habe ich mir nochmal Mühe gemacht und wieder ein PC hergestellt.
Fehtl da nun was ? Ist es jetzt kaufbereit ? Können die ihn ohne Probleme zusammenstellen ?
Hier der PC: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-5160645/52515.jpg.html
Wie das Bild davor, einfach aufn Link klicken, und dann nochma aufs Bild klicken.
mfg


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Dieser Ram wäre zu bevorzugen:

http://www2.hardware...=23286&agid=891

Weniger wegen der etwas besseren Latenz, als wegen den niedrigeren Betriebsspannungen, was speziell bei der Plattform nicht von Nachteil ist.

Die gewählte Grafikkarte ist keine gute Wahl, wenn das System besonders leise sein soll. Speziell der Lüfter der Powercolor sieht nicht sehr toll aus. Soll der PC wirklich durchgehend silent sein, wäre es eine Überlegung wert, eine dieser Karten zu bestellen, zur Not auch in einem anderen Shop:

http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a503249.html

oder 

http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a504404.html

Ansonsten sehr schön. Nur bezüglich des Mugen 2, den du als Lüfter gewählt hast, möchte ich nochmal erwähnen, daß dieser meines Wissens nach von Hardwareversand aufgrund des Gewichtes nicht verbaut wird.
Die Gefahr von Schäden am Mainboard beim Transport wird ihnen wohl zu hoch sein. Will heißen, du findest den dann nicht im PC vor, bei der Auslieferung, sondern seperat beigelegt.

Für die Montage eines Mugen 2 ist der Ausbau des Mainboards in den meisten Fällen unerlässlich. Ich habe den selbst schon montiert. Die Halterung hinten wird direkt mit dem Kühler auf der anderen Seite verschraubt. Also, während das Mainboard bereits dazwischen liegt. Du musst also alles ausbauen, neue Wärmeleitpaste auftragen und dann den Kühler montieren. Erst dann kannst du das Mainboard sammt Kühler und Prozessor wieder ins Gehäuse schrauben.

Wenn du das machen willst, bitte. Der Mugen ist einer der besten und leisesten Kühler, die es gibt und praktisch unhörbar. Aber dann kannst du dir den Zusammenbau für 20 Euro sparen und gleich alles selbst machen, verstehst du, was ich meine? Denn auf das Netzteil und die Laufwerke kommt es dann auch nicht mehr an. Mainboard ausbauen ist quasi fast gleichbedeutend mit einer kompletten Demontage.


----------



## Nebola (2. April 2010)

War das nicht so das HWV mittlerweile garkeine Kühler mehr verbaut ?also CPU Kühler ?

Da hatte doch mal jmd hier was dazu gepostet.


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Ja, nur noch Standard halt, soweit ich weiß. Im Zweifelsfall sollte man vor der Bestellung halt nochmal anfragen.


----------



## OldboyX (2. April 2010)

Bei der Grafikkarte sei noch gesagt, dass laut Testberichten die HAWK von MSI nochmals deutlich leiser läuft als die Vapor-X.


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Bei der Grafikkarte sei noch gesagt, dass laut Testberichten die HAWK von MSI nochmals deutlich leiser läuft als die Vapor-X.



Das glaube ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Vapor-X hab ich schon verbaut und sie ist auch unter Last nicht hörbar. Und weniger als nicht hörbar ist meiner Meinung nach nicht machbar und deutlich weniger schon gleich garnicht. Das einzige, was da noch zu hören ist, daß ist der Luftzug und dann musst du mit dem Ohr bei offenem Gehäuse schon direkt am Lüfter kleben.

Der reine Luftzug wird aber bei zwei Lüftern im Falle der HAWK eher mehr, denn weniger wahrnehmbar sein. Da hast du also einen meiner Meinung nach mehr als zweifelhaften Test gelesen.
Aber das ist ja keine Seltenheit. Wenn ich da an meine GTX260 denke, die ist auch nicht wahrnehmbar und was wurde da alles geschrieben.

Und es sei angemerkt, daß ich in Sachen Lautstärke wirklich sehr empfindlich bin.


----------



## Dahia48 (2. April 2010)

Mh.. Also das alles was ich gemacht habe, ist gut. Also nix falsch. Mann kann den PC also mit den 11 Artikeln startklar machen ?
Nix mehr dazu kaufen also ? Kann ich es jetzt bestellen ? Es kommt also alles was ich bestellt habe ? Das ist sicher keine Verarsche ?
Kommt das alles in einem Paket oder der Rechner + Einzelteile in ein Paket und dann paar Tage später Monitor, Tastatur und Maus ?
Wie bezahlt man dort ^^ ? Wie sollen die wissen, wenn man zum Beispiel 1000€ überweist das ich das bin bzw. das die dann die Artikel
zu mir müssen? Danke im Vorraus für Antworten.


----------



## Crucial² (2. April 2010)

Also,

@ Dahia48: Wenn du dich nicht gut mit Hardware auskennst, und so scheint es mir, dann lass das Zusammenstellen der Teile lieber die Profis hier aus dem Forum für dich machen! Bzw. auf jeden Fall (!) deine Zusammenstellung überprüfen! Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass "Fertig-PCs" von Mediamarkt, Saturn und Co. nicht gekauft werden sollte. Denn entweder sind schlechte Teile (billiges Netzteil zum Beispiel) verbaut, oder die PCs sind viel zu teuer! (schließlich wollen die ja auch was dran verdienen!) Also wäre es das beste für dich, wenn du dir so einen Fertig-PC von Mediamarkt ganz schnell aus dem Kopf schlägst! *Lass die hier lieber was ordentliches Zusammenstellen oder nimm den 700€ PC aus dem Sticky. (welcher hier schon verlinkt wurde)*


----------



## Erz1 (2. April 2010)

Oder zur ganzen Sicherheit für 700€ den PC von Buffed. Mit dem dürfte man auch keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Nebola (2. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Denn entweder sind schlechte Teile (billiges Netzteil zum Beispiel) verbaut, oder die PCs sind viel zu teuer!*verlinkt wurde)*



Meistens sogar beides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo willst du denn nun bestellen ?


----------



## OldboyX (2. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Hawk ist rundum die bessere Wahl, wollte ich eigentlich sagen und eben auch leiser. An dem "deutlich" kann man sich jetzt natürlich aufhängen, 

Ich sagte nicht, dass die Vapor X laut ist. Dennoch ist die HAWK die noch leisere Karte und auch laut anderen Berichten und Forenmeinungen die bessere Wahl. Zudem kannst du es wohl kaum beurteilen, welche nun leiser ist nachdem du nur 1e der zwei Karten verbaut hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1 Lüfter oder 5 Lüfter spielt dabei erstmal keine Rolle, zählen tun die RPM.

Hier für dich der Test, ht4u haben eigentlich sehr gute Reviews.

http://ht4u.net/revi...awk/index11.php


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Naja, besser beurteilen als du kann ich es wohl trotzdem, weil ich immerhin schon eine gehört, oder besser gesagt, nicht gehört habe. Und was es mir jetzt genau bringen soll, wenn eine Karte für Messgeräte noch leiser ist, ich selbst aber mit meinen menschlichen Hörorgan keinen Unterschied mehr ausmachen kann, daß musst du mir mal erklären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und an dem "deutlich" musste ich mich aufhängen, denn es suggeriert in diesem Fall, daß es sich um einen für Menschen deutlich wahrnehmbaren Unterschied bezüglich der Lautstärke handelt und genau um diesen ging es ja.
Das Wort ist in diesem Kontext also von großer Bedeutung.

Also ich höre bei der Sapphire nur noch einen Luftzug und nicht mehr. Und dieses Geräusch nimmt sehr wohl durch Anzahl der Lüfter nach meinen subjektiven Empfinden zu. Ob jetzt nur durch einen weiteren Lüfter sei mal dahingestellt.
Wenn ich in diesem Gehäuse http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a214952.html, welches an der Seite 4 Lüfter fasst, nur einen davon anschließe, oder alle 4, dann ist das von der Geräuschkulisse ein Unterschied. Natürlich nicht viermal so hoch, aber dennoch wahrnehmbar. Und dieser kleine aber feine Unterschied beruht einzig auf die Anzahl und nicht der Drehzahl, denn die ist überall gleich.


----------



## Nebola (2. April 2010)

Na sie hat Minus Geäuschentwicklung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (3. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Naja, besser beurteilen als du kann ich es wohl trotzdem, weil ich immerhin schon eine gehört, oder besser gesagt, nicht gehört habe. Und was es mir jetzt genau bringen soll, wenn eine Karte für Messgeräte noch leiser ist, ich selbst aber mit meinen menschlichen Hörorgan keinen Unterschied mehr ausmachen kann, daß musst du mir mal erklären.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, der Unterschied von knapp 6 db ist jedenfalls für Menschen wahrnehmbar. Lautstärken sind durchaus subjektiv, aber es ändert nichts daran, dass die HAWK nunmal noch leiser ist als die Vapor X. Da kannst du sagen was du willst und solange du nicht beide Karten getestet hast und gegenteiliges bweisen kannst vertraue ich lieber mal der Review Seite die eben beide Karten kennt. Wie gesagt, die Vapor X mag leise sein, doch die HAWK ist noch leiser. Messtechnisch gesehen kann man ruhig auch von "deutlich" leiser sprechen. Schließlich ist sie unter Last fast ein Drittel leiser, bzw. die V-X 50% lauter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So oder so ist meine Empfehlung für den TE eine HAWK zu kaufen und keine Vapor X und dabei bleibe ich jedenfalls nachdem ich einiges über beide Karten gelesen habe (auch bezüglich Übertaktbarkeit, Einbauweise, verbaute Komponenten am PCB usw. ist die HAWK die bessere Karte imho). Ändert ja nichts daran, dass du die Vapor X empfehlen kannst (die du aus 1. Hand kennst) - doch den Vergleich zur HAWK kannst du auch nur über Reviews ziehen - und laut Reviews ist die Hawk "leiser".

PS: Offensichtlich drehen die Lüfter der HAWK (auch wenns 2 sind) halt langsamer als der eine auf der Vapor X und das Geräusch vom Luftzug ist neben Fin-Design etc. eben primär von den RPM abhängig. 10 Lüfter die mit 100 RPM drehen sind immer noch leiser als der Luftzug von dem 1en der mit 1000 RPM dreht.


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2010)

Ich hab nie bestritten, daß sie leiser ist. Die Frage war nur, ob es wahrnehmbar ist oder nicht. Und wenn du von deutlichen messtechnischen Unterschieden sprichst, dann schreib das das nächste mal gleich dazu. Denn zwischen einem Messgerät und deinem Gehör gibt es auch einen deutlichen Unterschied, sehr deutlich sogar.

Wenn du mir jetzt übrigens ernsthaft erzählen willst, daß eine MSI generell besser übertaktet werden kann, dann lach ich dich als alter Übertakter jedoch aus. Sorry!
Und wo bitte besteht ein Unterschied im Einbau? Bzw. was meinst du damit? Sucht sich die MSI allein den Weg zum PCI-Express-Slot, sobald ich ihr sage, daß ich sie jetzt verwenden möchte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versteh mich nicht falsch. Die MSI ist eine der besten oder vielleicht sogar die beste 5770 am Markt. Aber wenn da jemand kommt und schreibt, daß sie nochmal deutlich leiser ist als die Sapphire und ich bereits aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, daß diese nicht zu hören ist bei geschlossenem Gehäuse (Mesh-Gehäuse wohlgemerkt), dann muss da was dazu sagen, weil das dann ganz einfach Schwachsinn ist.

Aber wenn wir jetzt von Messgeräten sprechen und du dich an deren Ergebnisse orientieren willst, gut, dann ist sie von mir aus deutlich leiser. Bringt dir als Mensch halt nur nen alten Scheiß, weil du leider kein Messgerät im Kopf hast, sondern mit den von Gott mitgegebenen Hörorganen Vorlieb nehmen musst.


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2010)

Guteb Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 endlich ist buffed wieder online(bei mir zumindest) 
Da ich das gleiche "Problem" hab wie dahia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,dass ich nicht allzu viel von Pc zusammenstellung verstehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollte ich mal Fragen was die anderen "Profis" hier zum 950 € Pc von Krygan sagen so auf die zukunft gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier mal die Daten kopiert: 
CPU: Intel Core i5 750
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5870
RAM: A-Data XPG PC3-10667 CL8 4GB Kit
Mainboard: Asus P7P55D
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Straight Power 500W

Ich weiß das es bei manchen Komponenten(zb graka) noch Entscheidungsspielräume gibt aber si im Allgemeinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. April 2010)

_Was willst du jetzt hören? Ob man alles auf High spielen kann? Ja - kann man.

Wie lang? Sicherlich 3-4 Jahre - wenn nicht sogar länger (falls nichts Bahnbrechendes erscheint..)_


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

Passt ne, nur musste wahrscheinlich ohne Graka bestellen und die einzeln holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was willst du jetzt hören? Ob man alles auf High spielen kann? Ja - kann man.
> 
> Wie lang? Sicherlich 3-4 Jahre - wenn nicht sogar länger (falls nichts Bahnbrechendes erscheint..)_


genau das,danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Nebola92 schrieb:


> Passt ne, nur musste wahrscheinlich ohne Graka bestellen und die einzeln holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was meinste damit?


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

Ich meine damit das die doch glaube ich nicht verfügbar ist im Moment.


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2010)

im Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab keine Zeitnot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

Das sagst du jetzt noch, aber warte erstmal 7 Wochen wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachner Zeit wirste Wahnsinnig musst immer dran denken, dass es bald soweit sein könnte, vllt aber auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2010)

Ich hab locker 8 Wochen zeit bis ich überhaupt das geld hab drann zu denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das hier ist alle nur vorplanung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2010)

In 8 Wochen geht da aber nichts. Würde da eher mal mit 8 Monaten rechnen, wenn ich mir das so anschaue. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2010)

was?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieso o.O?


----------

